# No Sparkon 6.5HP Generac



## Gen_Tart75 (Jun 25, 2005)

I was given a 6.5 HP GN-190 Generac engine bcuz the guy didnt want to bother to fix it anymore. He said that it had no spark, so the first thing i did was check and change the spark plug...this lead to no spark. I sanded all the rust off the magneto and properly adjusted it and still nothing. what should I do next?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well if it doesn't use points, the coil may be bad, or the coils grounding out somewhere, or its a bad safety switch.... or a low oil switch, etc.


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

a friend had the same problem. it ended up being the oil sensor i cant remember if he changed or bypassed it.


----------



## Gen_Tart75 (Jun 25, 2005)

will it run if i unplug the oil sensor? i dont think the coil is being grounded but how do i check to see if it is even still good? thank for ur replies


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

either change it or bypass, never had one with one so i never have, it may just be too low on oil. and the coil may be bad, you can test it on another engine maybe, but if it gives no spark at all, after everything checks out, it is bad. you could get a small engine shop maybe to test it as well.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

un plug the wire @ the coil (armature) that will eleminate all kill devices and tell you if its the coil or the kill switches , with the wire off the coil the only other thing it might be is the spark plug wire


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i forgot about that, though the only way to kill it if it does start, is pull the plug wire off and hold it away from the plug, i've seen em a inch away and the nice streak of blue shoot to the plug and keep it running.


----------



## Gen_Tart75 (Jun 25, 2005)

wow i guess i got sum work to do. thanks a lot for the advise. ill start by just bringing it to this go-ped and quad place near me. ill let u know how it turns out


----------



## Skibane (Jul 7, 2005)

fords-n-mowers said:


> a friend had the same problem. it ended up being the oil sensor i cant remember if he changed or bypassed it.


The generator control board is designed to ignore the oil sensor for the first few seconds after the engine starts. This gives the engine some time to build up oil pressure without being immediately killed by a low oil pressure signal. So, a GN-190 with a bad oil sensor will usually at least start and run for a few seconds.

Yours' doesn't start at all, so the problem is probably somewhere else - either the kill switch, or a bad magneto.


----------

